# OK, how about some solid blacks now!



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 22, 2007)

I think I am getting a black filly and in the spirit I would love to see your solid blacks!


----------



## River Wood (Mar 22, 2007)

Son of National Champion Lilliput Acres Broadway Andy and Grandson of BOB, this is River Wood B.A's Striker












Congratulations PaintedMeadows


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Mar 22, 2007)

This is Rosie my black mare! I love her to pieces and I love her color! She is just a tad brown right now for the sun!

Gage


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, I assume Willie is some shade of black.. He turns it once his summer coat comes in!


----------



## vvf (Mar 22, 2007)

The boy is our only solid black.


----------



## alongman (Mar 22, 2007)

I am a big fan of the blacks - here are some of mine!

Wilk. Dark Raven - my Classic Shetland stallion






HRE Midnight Lady - AMHR National Top Ten Over mare






and finally - Longman's Shadow Spencer (left) along with Z-Man (right) after unanimously winning the Iowa State Fair Grand Champion (Spencer) and Reserve Grand Champion (Z) titles.






We have our non-fading black stallion, Lot-Sa-Fun Wonders Morning Shadow, but don't have any good pictures of him recently. You can see all sorts of his babies on our website though.


----------



## Leeana (Mar 22, 2007)

Here is one of out solid black broodmares, she is 29.5'' and 5 years old. Just got her so we are thrilled about her. She has some sun bleaching in his mane but other then that she is solid black and was color tested by her previous owners (would have to dig out the results) because black was the last thing they expected to come out of her sire/dam especially if you go back, i mean WAY back in the pedigree. She is a lovely mare.

Mi Lis Little Deed


























She is a doll!!! Foal coming in 2008





edited to add pictures.


----------



## Chamomile (Mar 22, 2007)

Here's a black boy I have here at my place. He is a bit sun faded, but still pretty and shiney :bgrin






Buck On's Two Dark and Dangerous aka Dane


----------



## Kendra (Mar 23, 2007)

We have 23 solid black horses at the moment, 19 geldings, 2 mares and 2 stallions. Here's the photos I have uploaded!






Circle J Elvez






Circle J Jerome






Tibbs Night Rider






Century Farm Razmataz


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow they are all gorgeous!!! I can't wait to see pictures of the girl that I might be getting. Kendra, I have admired your horses on your site for a while now. I grew up in Calgary but live outside of Peace River now. We are going down to Calgary as part of our summer holidays. Do you think we might be able to have a tour if you are around? I think we will be there the week before Stampede. My kids are too little for Stampede yet. tee hee. Anyways, thanks everyone. I will post pictures of my little girl when I can.


----------



## megaroo (Mar 23, 2007)

R & B Xena Warrior Princess at her first show last year!!


----------



## Kendra (Mar 24, 2007)

PaintedMeadows said:


> Wow they are all gorgeous!!! I can't wait to see pictures of the girl that I might be getting. Kendra, I have admired your horses on your site for a while now. I grew up in Calgary but live outside of Peace River now. We are going down to Calgary as part of our summer holidays. Do you think we might be able to have a tour if you are around? I think we will be there the week before Stampede. My kids are too little for Stampede yet. tee hee. Anyways, thanks everyone. I will post pictures of my little girl when I can.



Of course, I'd love to meet you and show you around! Drop me an email before you come and we'll get something organized!! [email protected]


----------



## nootka (Mar 25, 2007)

Shhhh don't tell my other horses, but this is my favorite to look at, Lailah (out of a buckskin pinto mare and by a solid buckskin stallion!)






This is her when she was 4 years old, having had her first foal almost weaned, and in foal four months with another. Not clipped, just cleaned up and her face touched up for photos. She tends to fade in the sun toward later Summer and Winter, but when clipped she is black:






She's so pretty to look at, and actually quite sweet around people.

(she has a kinda mean streak like her mom, and keeps the rowdy younger horses at bay with just a nasty look).

I have produced many black horses, but this is the only one I still own. The sire of the gelding in my avatar was a smokey black as I suspect Lailah may be. She's given me two bay fillies to date, so maybe not...?

Liz M.


----------



## Getitia (Mar 25, 2007)

I too love blacks :aktion033: :aktion033:

Buckeye WCF Dance to the Rhythm






How about a black with a lot of chrome

Buckeye WCF Amazing Grace


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 26, 2007)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!! Thank you all. Here is a picture of my new girl.






She is coming 2 and i can't wait to get her. She is still unnamed though. Any ideas?


----------



## Kendra (Mar 26, 2007)

Aww, she's so cute!

I always thought Cinder would be cute for a black filly.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Mar 26, 2007)

Ohhhh, I love that name. I was also thinking Isis and Sambuca. I am going to have a hard time waiting till the end of April to get her. tee hee.


----------



## Zora (Jun 9, 2009)

My smokey black Mini Midnight!>


----------



## maplegum (Jun 9, 2009)

Another old thread bought back to life.





My Willow. I just love solid blacks. Willow has the most gorgeous shine to her jet black coat during the summer.






Not totally shed out in this pic.






And she is also developing some lacing across her back which I LOVE!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 10, 2009)

I love black horses and I get made fun of for it just jokingly alot! I have mostly black or black pinto horses. But here are some of my solid blacks:

Maple Hollows Black Pearl






JLLs Dakota Rose






Tibbs Shadow Dancer (horrible picture, double bred Mickey Mouse mare)






Maple Hollows Whos My Daddy






And I have Maple Hollows Sir Spot who looks black from this side but actually does have a spot on the other side lol so you can just pretend he is black if you dont want pinto


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Jun 10, 2009)

Here is my black. Well I believe she is black. She was born black, but I don't know if she's sun bleaching or just dirty but she often gets the bay tint. I really want a non fadeing pure black. My little girl is speckled in little white hairs now.


----------



## Riverdance (Jun 12, 2009)

You can not get any blacker than this boy. He is a true "blue black" Means he does not fade, even in the sun or get sunburnt. He is a shiney patten leather black and won an AMHA World Championship for his color, as well as an AMHA World Futurity top 3. He is with Ed Sisk this year (on his way tomorrow for his new owner), so hopefully he will have some World Top 10's too.

Riverdance Scout's Black Tie Affair


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is Coco...


----------



## mad for mini's (Jun 13, 2009)

Here is my two year old filly Oatmeal Acre Fansea Ragamuff N Rose ( Muffy ) She measures at around 27" right now. She is black but her mane is a little sun bleached. She is my littlest and is always at my side


----------

